

Ask HN: How do you use Twitter to reach out to press? - danvoell

I have heard from quite a few people that they use Twitter to reach out to press/writers for their startup. I would be interested to hear specific success stories of how people did this.<p>A few weeks ago I got into a small conversation with a tech writer from Fortune and an AP writer about a story on the front page of Yahoo. Neither of them follow me and nothing came of it, I am checking to see if I should blatantly ask for a story or try to continue the conversation or...
======
thewordpainter
It's all about ACCESS. Until recently, we never had the ability to connect
with unknown commodities. Twitter is that bridge.

Think about 15 years ago. You would have to call the reporters, and there was
an enormous wall to get through.

With the emergence of email, that wall dramatically lowered, but writers were
still barraged with email so the likelihood of standing out without a prior
connection was slim.

Now that Twitter has grown up, anybody can get access to just about any
tastemaker (if you think you're a tastemaker, but not yet on Twitter, then
you're not a tastemaker).

I use Twitter to establish a rapport. It is the greatest mechanism we have
ever had to do just that.

-Adam

~~~
dimarco
While it's a nice thought, it didn't actually close to even attempting to
answer the question.

~~~
thewordpainter
i apologize about not specifically addressing the question.

developing a rapport doesn't happen overnight. i don't have a great specific
example to point to, but i'm confident the relationships that i've cultivated
on twitter will prove fruitful when i need them the most.

